# Good news!



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 21, 2007)

One of my orchids has changed from red/black to white/pink!  The other little guy is still red/black.

Edit:

It looks like the other orchid is molting too!


----------



## sufistic (Jul 21, 2007)

Haha nice! Grats!


----------

